# beavertail fairy shrimp hybrid?



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

ok, i started a beavertail fairy shrimp tank a couple of weeks ago. i started with 8 fairy shrimp by the third day, 7 beavertails and one dry lake fairy shrimp. i had 6 females and one male beavertail and one lonely male dry lake FS. a week ago i went into the field with my unit for training for about five days, and when i came back all my fairy shrimp had died except for one female beavertail and the lonely male dry lake FS. i just looked in the tank this morning and saw a brood pouch on the female full of what appears to be eggs. im not mistaking the appearance, they defenitely look like eggs... with one strange difference. they are bright green?! i have a lot of experience with branchiopods and i have never seen green eggs, nor have i ever heard of a beavertail hybrid. i dont think the two shrimps bred, but to the best of my knowledge, fairy shrimps wont produce eggs without breeding. the only male beavertail FS i had died before reaching maturity, so i dont think there was an unwitnessed breeding. has anyone ever kept beavertails? i know some branchiopods have no problem producing eggs without the presence of males, has anyone heard of this in beavertail FS? and does anyone think that it could be a hybrid? i have seen the male dry lake FS following and chasing the female beavertail all over the place, looked like attempted breeding behaviour to me. any thoughts on this? maybe im just going nuts?


----------

